# Who will win the ACB Supercup?



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Supercopa ACB is the new ACB tournament that starts the season. It's like a Final Four with the last season's League Champion, Cup Champion, the team that performed better at European level, and the host.

It will be held in Malaga, and the teams will be:

FC Barcelona

Ilievski/Navarro/Bodiroga/Fuçka/Dueñas

Tau Baskonia

Calderon/Macijauskas/Travis Hansen/Scola/David

Real Madrid

Bennett/Bullock/Stojic/Fotsis/F.Reyes

Unicaja

Pepe Sanchez/JR Bremer/Herrmann/Garbajosa/Tabak

I think Scariolo's Unicaja is the favourite to win it... it's the best team and they're at home


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

FC Barcelona all the way.
Navarro will win MVP of the ACB this year, he is going to play nuts all year after a dissapointing olympics.

And Real will not win a single game in the Supercup.
j/k i am not as diehard as some other Barca fans.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> FC Barcelona all the way.
> Navarro will win MVP of the ACB this year, he is going to play nuts all year after a dissapointing olympics.
> 
> ...


I hope you are right... but all Barça fans are dissapointed now that Pesic has left... And our post rotation is...

Pesic trusted in Marc Gasol and wanted Marc to be the revelation of year.. even ending as a starter in the playoffs, so he wanted to fire Dueñas, but the management didn't want... so Femerling had to leave. But now, Joan Montes, and the Manager, Valero Rivera (who is a handball coach and doesn't know anything about basketball, that's the reason of Pesic leaving) don't trust in Marc Gasol so now, when the market is closed they want to sign an EU center... and that's hard.. it looks like a bad year for Barça

Anyway, I hope that Christian Drejer will explode and will show his talent


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I am trying to forget Pesic leaving truly a sad day for Barca fans and now the rumors that Dejean wants out because Pesic isn't there.

Is Victor Sada going to be on the A team this year replacing "Nacho" as a PG or is he playing in the jr. team again?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> I am trying to forget Pesic leaving truly a sad day for Barca fans and now the rumors that Dejean wants out because Pesic isn't there.
> 
> Is Victor Sada going to be on the A team this year replacing "Nacho" as a PG or is he playing in the jr. team again?


Sada will play in the A team.

Actually the rotation could be:

PG: Ilievski/Grimau/Sada
SG: Navarro/De la Fuente/Grimau
SF: Bodiroga/Drejer/De la Fuente
PF: Fuçka/Trias
C: Dueñas/Gasol/Van de Hare

I like Sada, he's very fast, and a great rebounder.. did you know that he averaged 10 pts 10 rbs in most of the u-21 european championship in this summer? and he's a guard..
I fear that Grimau is going to play minutes at the PG spot though he can't. He was OK as a scoring PG in a team like Caprabo Lleida, a team that is in low part of the standings, but he can't be a playmaker with Navarro, Bodiroga and Fuçka in his team...
I'd be interesting to see Navarro and Drejer sharing the PG spot... Navarro would be the PG in defense and Drejer in O.. with Bodiroga helping.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

I'll root for Unicaja, I honestly believe they have the most chances to succed...


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

Real Madrid (my team) will be the winner. With Bullock , Fotsis, Reyes and more we will beat Unicaja, Barcelona and TAU.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sabonis 11</b>!
> Real Madrid (my team) will be the winner. With Bullock , Fotsis, Reyes and more we will beat Unicaja, Barcelona and TAU.


hi sabonis 11, welcome to basketballboards


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

When will this tournament start? Where can I follow the games?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> When will this tournament start? Where can I follow the games?


I think it's from September 24th to 26th, and TVE it's going to broadcast some games, but I'm not sure if TVE Internacional will...


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> hi sabonis 11, welcome to basketballboards


Thanks. 
 
I see you are spanish as me.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it's from September 24th to 26th, and TVE it's going to broadcast some games, but I'm not sure if TVE Internacional will...


Thanks AMR.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

I think Unicaja will win... its a very good team, and will have the support of the people (its played in malaga)

AMR i think Drejer wont still have an important role in barça... and its a pitty, he is a true talent (but also bodiroga and navarro...) barça is the best team in europe in sg's and sf's...

And in the other contests in showtime acb (la supercopa is into a kind of allstar called showtime) 

3x3 bennet-rudi.garbajosa
3 point contest: Logically Arvydas Macijauskas
:grinning: 
Dunk contest: Walter Herrman

pd: bienvenido sabonis11. Saludos desde el frío León:grinning:


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> I think Unicaja will win... its a very good team, and will have the support of the people (its played in malaga)
> 
> AMR i think Drejer wont still have an important role in barça... and its a pitty, he is a true talent (but also bodiroga and navarro...) barça is the best team in europe in sg's and sf's...
> ...


saludos gardan. Creo que nos conocemos del foro de ACB.com. Allí soy fotsis 9.
Sorry for writing in spanish


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sabonis 11</b>!
> Real Madrid (my team)



:no: 

I'm sorry.

:no: 

j/k are you a football fan too? I was wondering if so why your manager(I can't spell it off hand and I am way to lazy to look it up) quit? Was he just to tired of coaching or losing or I heard that the players forced him to resign because they weren't getting along with him.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sabonis 11</b>!
> Real Madrid (my team) will be the winner. With Bullock , Fotsis, Reyes and more we will beat Unicaja, Barcelona and TAU.


Hi Sabonis 11 ,

Did you see some preseason games from your favourite team? Did you happen to see Mickael Gelabale? He is a former player of my favourite french team (Cholet Basket) , and I would be delighted if you could give me some fresh news . 

Thanks .


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am football fan too. Camacho (the coach) has gone because he has wanted. He didn´t have a good relationship with some players as Figo or Roberto Carlos and he thinks that the team wouldn´t play better with him and he has decided to go.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Thank you for letting me know, i had heard that he was forced to resign by players but that didn't seem right. I figured he just got tired. Anyway welcome to the boards.
It is nice for there to be more Spanards on here because as an American who doesn't speak good spanish finding out about ACB is tough.

Go Barca!
:rock: 

They take of the first Cup of the year this weekend, then only 3 more to go.


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> Hi Sabonis 11 ,
> ...


I haven´t seen Real Madrid yet this season. Tomorrow I will be able to watch against TAU Baskonia in the Supercopa. But today Gelabale has been the winner in the "mates" (I don´t know how it is in English). I think Michael is very young and he has to improve but I ´m sure he will be a great player because he has a good physicist. This year is the only 3 in the team and Maljkovic will give him many minutes.


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> Thank you for letting me know, i had heard that he was forced to resign by players but that didn't seem right. I figured he just got tired. Anyway welcome to the boards.
> It is nice for there to be more Spanards on here because as an American who doesn't speak good spanish finding out about ACB is tough.
> 
> ...


I´am surprising of finding an american that likes ACB. I hope Supercopa will go to Madrid


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sabonis 11</b>!
> 
> 
> I´am surprising of finding an american that likes ACB. I hope Supercopa will go to Madrid


not all the americans are as mackiabel in acb.com, friend fotsis 

you can have good conversations about our basketball... and better if he is barça fan... there are a lot of rivality between real madrid and far$a... sorry barça y think you know it chitwood

Beat Barça


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> 
> 
> not all the americans are as mackiabel in acb.com, friend fotsis
> ...


mackiabel is the clown (payaso) of our forum. I hope we win Barcelona in the final of the Supercopa in the last second with 3 points of Fotsis


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

i hope he will score the free throws when he must to score it, and to fail when he must to fail (cuartos d la copa dl año pasao, ese tiro libre q no tnia q entrar y entro)


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> i hope he will score the free throws when he must to score it, and to fail when he must to fail (cuartos d la copa dl año pasao, ese tiro libre q no tnia q entrar y entro)


I don´t want to remember the last Copa (it was very sad for us). I only hope Felipe Reyes doesn´t have to throw the free throws in the last minutes.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

1st game:

Tau 75
Kornel David 18 points 6 rebounds 29 minutes
Tiago Splitter 16 points 2 rebounds 2 assists 22 minutes
Andrew Betts 12 points 6 rebounds 28 minutes

Real Madrid 76
Louis Bullock 16 points 4 rebounds 30 minutes
Alberto Herreros 13 points in 19 minutes
Pat Burke 10 points 8 rebounds in 30 minutes


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

barça 70-62 unicaja  

final real madrid far$a (sorry barça)

Hala Madrid!


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

We have final in the supercup, Real Madrid-Barcelona  For me, the best possible final . I hope Real Madrid wins tomorrow the final and 4 years later we win an official title (although it isn´t very important).


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

how have played real madrid?? i was in the arena seeing the match of Leon in leb

pd: Leon 84-60 La Palma


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> how have played real madrid?? i was in the arena seeing the match of Leon in leb
> 
> pd: Leon 84-60 La Palma


The match was hard. Both teams played strong in defense. The centers of TAU were better (specially Splitter who is going to be one of the best players in Europe in short time) and Real Madrid played well outside. At the end, Real Madrid won but TAU might have won because both teams played similar.
And Felipe Reyes injured during the match and I think he won´t play tomorrow.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Unicaja 62

Walter Herrmann 19 points 6 rebounds in 31 minutes
Fran Vazquez 13 points 7 rebounds in 33 minutes

FC Barcelona 70 

Vlado Ilievski 14 points 3 assists in 34 minutes
Bodiroga and Navarro 13 points
Drejer 10 points in 10 minutes


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

barça 75-74 madrid:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Game for 3rd place:

Unicaja 70
Stephane Risacher 14 points 7 rebounds
Pepe Sanchez 13 points 6 rebounds 5 assists
Jorge Garbajosa 13 points 7 rebounds

Tau Baskonia 56
Jose Manuel Calderon 14 points 5 rebounds 8 assists
Tiago Splitter 12 points 6 rebounds


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Real Madrid 75
Louis Bullock 18 points 3 assists
Antonio Bueno 13 points

FC Barcelona 76
Dejan Bodiroga 21 points 4 rebounds
Gregor Fuçka 16 points 11 rebounds
Juan Carlos Navarro 14 points

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

The sponsers couldn't have asked for a better final for the inagural cup. Real and Barca pretty much divides the country you either like one or like who ever they are playing. And for the game to end the way it did definatly makes up for the Friday stuff not being as good with people having to pull out.


----------

